# 3 State 3 Mountain Challenge is May 7 this year.



## BCR#1

The annual 3 State 3 Mountain Challenge hosted by the Chattanooga Bicycle Club is set for Saturday May 7, 2011 at Findley Stadium in downtown Chattanooga. Once again, I will be driving a SAG vehicle in support of the riders.

We have a dedicated website for the ride this year, http://3state3mountainchallenge.com/
Registration is now open. I hope to see plenty of RBR forum members there this year.

Bill


----------



## nelgwoltrap

*Signed Up*

Just signed up. The jerseys look awesome.


----------



## Velo Vol

Will it be dry this year?


----------



## BCR#1

Velo Vol said:


> Will it be dry this year?


I sure hope so Velo, we're due some nice weather for a change.

Bill


----------



## NealH

I would love to ride this event. Gosh, its so far to drive though. And with the rising cost of gas, I don't know. I will have to give it some thought.

VeloVol, give me some comments about this event. Is it as nice as the C. Challenge? I think BikeWNC plans to ride the 3-State this year.


----------



## BikeWNC

NealH said:


> I would love to ride this event. Gosh, its so far to drive though. And with the rising cost of gas, I don't know. I will have to give it some thought.
> 
> VeloVol, give me some comments about this event. Is it as nice as the C. Challenge? I think BikeWNC plans to ride the 3-State this year.


Neal, a few years ago when I was actually in shape I rode this ride in 5:50. It's a lot easier than CC with lots of opportunities to paceline. It's a really nice course, if the weather is good. I've had good luck the two times I rode it. We did have rain at the start one year but it quickly stopped after a few miles. My shoes were wet for half the ride though.

Support is very good but can be crowded at the early sag stops ala AoMM. Generally it is very well organized and well worth riding. Cashiers is the week before this year so I hope to make both rides. If you had the week off it would save you lots of driving!


----------



## NealH

Well I can't miss Cashiers, as its the defining mountain ride. The 3-State sounds nice and if you guys are going to ride it then I gotta work on a plan and see if I can include it this year. I need an airplane. 

We got to get VeloVol over to Cashiers.


----------



## BikeWNC

NealH said:


> Well I can't miss Cashiers, as its the defining mountain ride. The 3-State sounds nice and if you guys are going to ride it then I gotta work on a plan and see if I can include it this year. I need an airplane.
> 
> We got to get VeloVol over to Cashiers.


I can hear Brian whining now on CMR. lol


----------



## Velo Vol

BikeWNC said:


> Neal, a few years ago when I was actually in shape I rode this ride in 5:50. It's a lot easier than CC with lots of opportunities to paceline. It's a really nice course, if the weather is good. I've had good luck the two times I rode it. We did have rain at the start one year but it quickly stopped after a few miles. My shoes were wet for half the ride though.


BikeWNC pretty well summed it up. There's some nice flat stretches on this course and two of the three "mountains" are relatively easy.

I believe it's been at least somewhat wet three of the last four years (I registered but did not go two years ago and skipped last year). One would think it is due a sunny day. So I'm thinking about trying again this year. It's possible there might be a few people hooking up from BF.


----------



## BCR#1

Almost 500 riders signed up so far, on par with last year. Let's hope for a blue bird sky and temps in the 70's.

Bill


----------



## Velo Vol

I'm in.


----------



## nyvram

in. registered and bought jersey..done and done. let me know if any fellow rbr-ers want to meet up before or after race..staying fri & sat night both.

I'll also point out *TODAY MARCH 10 IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER BEFORE THE PRICE GOES UP!*

jersey price goes up next tuesday.

just sayin' for anyone on the fence who wants to save a few bucks.


----------



## BCR#1

Bump, under a month to go.

Bill


----------



## cdhbrad

Two of my friends and I will be coming up from SW FL for the ride. We've been riding up and down every bridge we can find over the Intercoastal Waterway to get ready. This is my fourth time doing this ride and that has always worked before. Last year was my first time to do it in totally dry conditions and what a difference to go up and down Suck Mtn. on dry roads. 

The Chattanooga Bike Club puts on a great ride and I have come to look forward to it every May. See you soon.


----------



## nyvram

enough people from here going to have a RBR meet-up after the ride? we're staying in town sat night and are planning to going out somewhere.


----------



## doah

Bill, is registration closed? I have rooms booked and 3 others waiting to see if we would be able to make it due to work obligations. Today it looks like a go for us and we just tried to register... and got the registration closed page. Did we miss out?


----------



## doah

OK... Spoke to Dawn. Looks like a glitch in the Matrix. We are registered now and can't wait!


----------



## Rickyracer

I plan to attend but haven't registered yet. Should I go ahead and do so? Is there a rider limit for this ride? 
I've turned into one of those riders that organizers dread - I usually wait till the morning of the event to register. I know it's not the best way but I've been screwed too many times for registering early, then not being able to go. Whether that be illness, injury, family priorities...

Traveling from Birmingham and looking forward to it!


----------



## doah

Maybe someone can clarify this if I'm wrong, but I've always understood there to be a 2500 rider limit. I'd register just to be safe.


----------



## BCR#1

Rickyracer said:


> I plan to attend but haven't registered yet. Should I go ahead and do so? Is there a rider limit for this ride?
> I've turned into one of those riders that organizers dread - I usually wait till the morning of the event to register. I know it's not the best way but I've been screwed too many times for registering early, then not being able to go. Whether that be illness, injury, family priorities...
> 
> Traveling from Birmingham and looking forward to it!


Riders signed up so far are over 1100 so it doesn't look like our limit of 2500 total will be met.


Bill


----------



## nyvram

Last chance to get together for a RBR meet-up. We'll be staying overnight sat night and looking for somewhere to go out. When I find out more I'll post it here in case anyone wants to meet.


----------



## tconrady

Unfortunately I'm out this year. I held out hope that I could maybe sneak up and do at least the metric but it's not in the cards this year. I'm bummed because the weather looks like it's gonna be great.


----------



## BCR#1

The weather IS going to be great. Sunny and high 70's for the ride. We're hoping for 1600 riders, it could happen. I'll be there around 5:30-6:00 AM getting ready to help sag the ride.

Bill


----------



## nyvram

I'm so excited! look for me...I'll be the only one with a barbie on my bike


----------



## newsman787

*Great day Sat*

Looks like weather Saturday for 3 State 3 Mountain is going to be great. Looking forward to super day for all!


----------



## nyvram

i got insomnia :\ still excited about starting the ride in a few hours. there are bikes everywhere you look. had a great dinner at blue water and everyone is incredibly friendly. hope to see y'all out on the ride today. i understand the route is a bit different due to the storms and debris but the weather looks to be dynamite.


----------



## Velo Vol

The weather was great, but I missed out on reason why the "century" turned into a 90-mile affair. I understand the reason for the detour at Sand Mountain was tornado damage (although presumably the road was still there).

Why was Burkhalter Gap Road axed? It was rather sad doing a century that was missing its signature climb.


----------



## nyvram

from what i understand, there were people up there who lost everything and a couple of deaths. i think out of respect for the people who are trying to put things back together the organizers thought it was wrong to send 1500 colorful bike riders through the middle of that.

it was a really fun time today. i will definitely be back. barbie wins! ;-)


----------



## newsman787

Trenton, Ga., and area around it was some of the worst hit by tornadoes just about a week ago. It was as previously stated about being a matter of respect.


----------



## Mark H

First time doing this ride and loved it!! Sag was great, markings on the road were spot on,and all the police stopping traffic was just great! Wish we could've done the full ride, but I think it was a classes move not to. Will be back next year for the full 100!!


----------



## nyvram

does anyone know where the photographs are going to be posted? i talked to the woman who was at seemingly every key part of the ride but forgot to ask her what studio she was with or how we actually get to the photos.


----------



## cdhbrad

If I recall from past rides, the ride director will either send out an email to all the registrants with a link to the photographer's site or they will post the link on the Club's site with that same information. 

This was my fourth year doing the ride and, given what happened to that area the week before, was really surprised that they didn't cancel. I spent about 15 minutes at the last rest stop talking to one of the Club's Board members and he shared with us a little of what went on right after the tornadoes. Under the circumstances the Chattanooga Bike Club did a spectacular job of pulling off that ride as smoothly as they did. 

Definitely one of the highlights of my riding year now that I've done it a number of times and will certainly be there in 2012 for the 25th Anniversary of the ride.


----------

